# RFI: Dist Audio with Interruption



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont know if this is the right place, but I also dont know where to start, and yous at this forum have been extremely helpful in the past. I appreciate any and all input...

I am trying to find the correct equipment, software or both to distribute audio to 10 or so 'zones' and at set intervals I need to interrupt the audio with a message/advertisement. I am hoping to be able to have a program that has quite a few messages and hopefully just click the messages I want inserted at any given time. The system is for a building that has a small grocery store, a day-care, and 5 other retail shops. The messaging will relate to the store you are walking in front of, with the same music heard throughout. 

Thanks ahead of time for anything you can offer...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You might get better information for something like this at the ProSoundWeb's Installed Sound Forum.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

:T Thank you very much Wayne. I will look through their site and see what I come up with...

Not to discount Wayne's info, but anybody else have a suggestion? I am tryin to get all I can...


----------

